
Singapore's open data portal - Rifu
http://beta.data.gov.sg/
======
xenonysf
I lived in Singapore for almost 5 years and I live London now. Everytime I see
something like this about Singapore, I ask myself when I will be in Singapore
again. It is truly amazing country, city, island.

